# Favorite Thing?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What's your favorite thing about your Outback?

Hard for me to choose between the Heat and Hot water.I guess I pick the hot water.
What a luxury coming from a tent/pop-up/backpacking.

Favorite mod is the TV though! ....Let someone else younger rough-it!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

A nice bed

I don't care if its hot or cold out, as long as the bed is ready for me to crash, camping is great.

No more uneven ground with rocks in my back like back in the stone age when I use to tent camp.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We actually haven't camped in our Outback yet (maiden voyage this weekend...yay!) but I think I can safely say that having a bathroom will be my favorite thing. No more going outside during the night to use the 'facilities'.









Cheryl


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

I must say it has to be the bathroom. That was are main reason from
the tent trailer to our outback. The extra room inside is a added bonus


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

#1. Being able to wash my hands with warm soap & water .......... alot.









#2. The bathroom.....*esp at 2am * & when it is raining







& or cold out.









Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

RizFam said:


> #1. Being able to wash my hands with warm soap & water .......... alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

Plus staying dry in the rain and cool in the summer

Besides getting a cold drink form the frig, getting ice cream too









Being associated with a great group called Outbackers.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Inside Privy. Its the only way to go.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't have to crank up the roof and worry with all that canvas, AND have a ready-to-use bathroom at any time, any where on a trip!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The Bikes get to go camping too.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think most everyone will say Hot Water and potty. I totally agree. Just being able to do the dishes without having to heat some water. The bonus for me is this site for sure!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Favorite thing? Being able to take our two big dogs with us everywhere we go.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Relaxing under the awning in my recliner.
Relaxing in the A/C on the sofa.
Standing at the outside cook stove warming up some grub and sipping a cold one.
Taking a pee in my own bathroom at 12:00 (and at 2:30 and again about 5:30)









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The quiet from solid walls as opposed to canvas

John


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

After coming from a camper with a bathroom the size of a phone booth, I'd have to say bathroom first, dining table and chairs second.

Wendy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the powder room and that it's in the REAL BEDROOM with a real door!







it's a master sweet master suite!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought we were talking about Outback as opposed to other campers? Well, that's how I took it anyway.

So...my answer is:
The off-white cabinets
The trash can that rides the cabinet door under the sink (yes, I know this is a.50 feature...but, hey, simple pleasures, right?
and
All the cabinet space to boot!


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

The white cabinets and linoleum floor. Looks so much cleaner and gives the apperance of open space. This is my first TT but can I can only see going to a bigger Outback. I *REALLY* want the new 32BHDS. That floor plan would serve me well.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Have to agree with the white cabinetry. Also the "wood" look floor. Looks a lot nicer than the tile look floors of the other brands.

As a Canadian, the best thing about the Outback is the screw heads that accept both Philips and Robertson headed screwdrivers. There are nothing worse than Philips headed screws. The nice square Robbies never slip!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I gotta say #1 the Refrigerator after camping for years the hunt for ice during a hot summer week was getting old. We would easily go through $5-$10/day just in ice some weeks. and second would be the AC, I can sleep and sleep when the air is cold........

MK
you know you have the AC set for "sleeping weather" when a fly sneaks in the door and he crashes before reaching the window with ice on his wings........................


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

Does everything count as an answer?

Seriously, in my opinion the overall appearance both inside and out absolutely sets the Outbacks apart from the others, and the room in our floorplan is simply awesome.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Evolution of a camper:

Tenting - ahhh, the great outdoors, no fancy trailer here, just a tent, a cooler and a Coleman stove.









Pop-up - ahhh, room to stand up inside, an indoor table, an indoor/outdoor stove and a fridge! But still really just a big tent on wheels. I'm not getting soft or anything.
















Hybrid trailer -ahhh, my very own bathroom with toilet and shower, a bigger fridge with a freezer (can you say ice cream?), seperate indoor and outdoor stoves, an oven and AC! But there's still canvas on the ends, so it's still just a big tent on wheels with hard side walls. Nope, I'm not getting soft.























Outback - ahhh, my very own walk-around bed, built-in microwave, tip-out outside kitchen with stove and faucet, big pass through storage area and no canvas. OK, I'm getting soft now, and I love it!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my u-shape dinette. It's da-bomb.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Evolution of a camper:
> 
> Tenting - ahhh, the great outdoors, no fancy trailer here, just a tent, a cooler and a Coleman stove.
> 
> ...


Although we skipped the hybrid... *I'll secod that!!!*
MaeJae









p.s. that U shaped dinette would be nice!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Having used some gross toilets when they were the ONLY THING available.







I particularly like the full time toilet. Now when ya gotta go, it's clean!









Having come from a popup, I like no canvass, no cranking, and all the space. The white cabinets help with making the space seem larger.

Having the forum, with all the suggestions on mods helps too. Some mods just make life easier.

All the great people on the forum.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Time spent with family and friends. They all seem to like the Outback and all it's nice features, so our place has become the hang out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Evolution of a camper:
> 
> Tenting - ahhh, the great outdoors, no fancy trailer here, just a tent, a cooler and a Coleman stove.
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwww.....ya big softie!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have to go with OSUbacker and say that Everything is our favorite. If I had to narrow things down, I would have to go with having a bathroom and a hot shower as #1, followed by having a fridge, microwave and oven, followed by heat and a/c. Overall, I still haven't found any other SOB that comes even close to an Outback


----------

